# Wil there be clothing stands



## picklepants (22 July 2012)

Does anyone know if there will be clothing/ shopping stands at Greenwich???


----------



## teapot (22 July 2012)

Nope as it is not a normal event - the only shop available will be the London 2012 souvenir stuff.


----------



## Bernster (23 July 2012)

I think people will turn up expecting it to be a bit like the other major events we have so will be disappointed with the lack of shops.  Am expecting to see nothing but stands for coke, heineken (can't spell?) and McDonalds 

Not much of a picnic with only bits of 100ml liquids allowed in!


----------



## JFTDWS (23 July 2012)

Bernster said:



			Am expecting to see nothing but stands for coke, heineken (can't spell?) and McDonalds 

Not much of a picnic with only bits of 100ml liquids allowed in!
		
Click to expand...

If you believe the information given out with tickets, there will be plenty of diverse and allegedly healthy food available for purchase...


----------



## dee378 (23 July 2012)

My understanding is that there won't be, however, when browsing the Horse Health website yesterday I came across this: 
http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/horse-health-show-dates-2012?zenid=taa1tfnq2bcv0cd5thieth8h80
Not sure if this means they will be there or it's just a date for the diary?!


----------



## Judgemental (23 July 2012)

Just the odd clothes horse:


----------



## tiggs (23 July 2012)

dee378 said:



			My understanding is that there won't be, however, when browsing the Horse Health website yesterday I came across this: 
http://www.horsehealth.co.uk/horse-health-show-dates-2012?zenid=taa1tfnq2bcv0cd5thieth8h80
Not sure if this means they will be there or it's just a date for the diary?!
		
Click to expand...

I asked then when I was placing an order last week and they said it was just a diary date


----------



## picklepants (23 July 2012)

Thats a shame  I was looking forward to some retail therapy after badminton was cancelled.... will have to wait until Blenheim....


----------

